# Help setting up vintage lionel O scale trestle



## esteuter (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi,

We only set up our 1950s/1960s Lionel O27 train set at Christmas time. This year we got the vintage trestle set (110 and 111) but we can't seem to set it up in a stable manner without screwing it to a wooden base - which we don't have. Any suggestions. Thanks so much.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about some foam board and a glue gun. No nails in the floor.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I had a Lionel trestle once... You think it was bad where you have it set up, I bet it was not on shag carpeting! I had to cross my fingers that it did not collapse every time I ran my train over it, LOL... Foam board sounds like a good idea, or you could also cut up a sheet of plywood...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They said they taped it down. Somewhere I thought it was here


----------

